# Dune: Film kommt tatsächlich in zwei Teilen ins Kino



## Darkmoon76 (28. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune: Film kommt tatsächlich in zwei Teilen ins Kino* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dune: Film kommt tatsächlich in zwei Teilen ins Kino*


----------



## Sirpopp (28. April 2019)

Ich kenne so viele gute Romane die es verdient hätten verfilmt zu werden. Stattdessen bringt man das x-te Remake eines alten Films.
Das nenn ich mal kreativ und mutig liebes Hollywood...


----------



## Enisra (28. April 2019)

Sirpopp schrieb:


> Ich kenne so viele gute Romane die es verdient hätten verfilmt zu werden. Stattdessen bringt man das x-te Remake eines alten Films.
> Das nenn ich mal kreativ und mutig liebes Hollywood...



ach ja, immer der gleiche Blödsinn
dann geh halt ins Programmkino und guck dir die Filme auch an anstatt darüber zu mosern das nur das gleiche kommt


----------



## Spiritogre (28. April 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach ja, immer der gleiche Blödsinn
> dann geh halt ins Programmkino und guck dir die Filme auch an anstatt darüber zu mosern das nur das gleiche kommt



Es ging wohl eher darum, dass es bereits einen tollen Film gibt und ein Remake mehr oder minder überflüssig ist. Wenn man jetzt sagt, man verfilmt alle Bücher der Reihe, gut, dann wäre es etwas anderes, aber so? Ich stimme da komplett zu, dass es einfach risikoscheu und faul von Hollywood ist, denn es gibt so viele Bücher oder sogar (europäische) Comics, die eine Verfilmung verdient hätten. Aber sie gehen einfach meist nur auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## Leuenzahn (28. April 2019)

Ich war da positiv optimistisch. Als großer Fan der Buchreihe, wenigstens die ersten 2-3 Bände bis hin zum wirklich gut gemachten 80er Film (Miniserie, was auch immer). Selbst nach zig mal anschauen muß man sagen, geiler Streifen.

Die ersten Besetzungen der Schauspieler fand ich dann auch nicht so schlecht, bis dann immer mehr von den Leuten bekannt wurden, welche da mitmachen, ab dann war klar, das wird eventuell so nichts.


----------



## Enisra (28. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es ging wohl eher darum, dass es bereits einen tollen Film gibt und ein Remake mehr oder minder überflüssig ist. Wenn man jetzt sagt, man verfilmt alle Bücher der Reihe, gut, dann wäre es etwas anderes, aber so? Ich stimme da komplett zu, dass es einfach risikoscheu und faul von Hollywood ist, denn es gibt so viele Bücher oder sogar (europäische) Comics, die eine Verfilmung verdient hätten. Aber sie gehen einfach meist nur auf Nummer sicher.



naja, aber der Film von Lnych hat halt auch nur so das Minimalste mit dem Buch zu tun


----------



## Spiritogre (28. April 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, aber der Film von Lnych hat halt auch nur so das Minimalste mit dem Buch zu tun



Ist doch egal, es ist ein fantastischer Film und zählt für mich zu meinen persönlichen Lieblingsfilmen. 
Die Bücher habe ich erst danach angefangen aber zugegeben nie zu Ende gelesen, da doch etwas langatmig. 
Das Dinge anders sind hat mich jedoch noch nie gestört, egal in welchem Medium. Geschichten sollten nun mal sinnvollerweise an ein Medium angepasst werden und entsprechend unterschiedlich ausfallen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (28. April 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, aber der Film von Lnych hat halt auch nur so das Minimalste mit dem Buch zu tun


Wollte ich auch gerade sagen, wenn etwas eine Kinoneuverfilmung braucht, dann Dune. Da sind so viele Unterschiede zum Buch drin, das man fast nicht mehr von Verfilmung des Buches sprechen kann. Kein schlechter Film, aber mit der eigentlichen Prämisse des Buches hat er am ende sehr wenig zu tun.

Die Miniserien von SciFi waren da schon näher dran, aber man merkte das fehlende Budget.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ist doch egal, es ist ein fantastischer Film und zählt für mich zu meinen persönlichen Lieblingsfilmen.
> Die Bücher habe ich erst danach angefangen aber zugegeben nie zu Ende gelesen, da doch etwas langatmig.
> Das Dinge anders sind hat mich jedoch noch nie gestört, egal in welchem Medium. Geschichten sollten nun mal sinnvollerweise an ein Medium angepasst werden und entsprechend unterschiedlich ausfallen.


Man merkt wirklich das du Dune nicht richtig gelesen hast, dann würde dir auffallen das unterschiedlich ausfallen eine Untertreibung ist.

Wenn man HdR als Fast & Furios Heistmovie verfilmt hätte, würdest du dann auch sagen das es egal ist, ist schon mal verfilmt worden oder dir doch eine Verfilmung wünschen die halbwegs nah am Buch ist?


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. April 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> Die ersten Besetzungen der Schauspieler fand ich dann auch nicht so schlecht, bis dann immer mehr von den Leuten bekannt wurden, welche da mitmachen, ab dann war klar, das wird eventuell so nichts.



Warum denn das? 
Der Film ist verdammt hochwertig besetzt und das eigentlich auf allen Positionen  
Denis Villeneuve hat bisher nur hochwertige Filme abgeliefert, nicht immer Box Office-Hits, aber immer sehr erfolgreiche Filme bei der Kritik, die auch von den meisten Zuschauern sehr positiv aufgenommen wurden. Abgesehen davon hat er einen sehr einzigartigen Regie-Stil und kann gut und gerne als einer der Top 5 Regisseure angesehen werden, die derzeit aktiv sind. 
Greig Fraser macht die Cinematography, u.a. bekannt durch Zero Dark Thirty, Let Me In, Rogue One und Vice.
Eric Roth ist einer der Writer, u.a. bekannt durch Forrest Gump, Ali, Munich, Benjamin Button.
Und mit Josh Brolin, Rebecca Ferguson, Oscar Isaac, Timothee Chalamet, Javier Bardem sind auch etliche Schauspieler dabei, die ihr Können oft genug bewiesen habe. 
Verstehe nicht, wie einen die Besetzungen negativ stimmen können. Ich bin sehr optimistisch und als Leser der Bücher auch der Meinung, dass eine weitere Verfilmung nicht überflüssig ist


----------



## conrad-b-hart (28. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es ging wohl eher darum, dass es bereits einen tollen Film gibt und ein Remake mehr oder minder überflüssig ist. Wenn man jetzt sagt, man verfilmt alle Bücher der Reihe, gut, dann wäre es etwas anderes, aber so? Ich stimme da komplett zu, dass es einfach risikoscheu und faul von Hollywood ist, denn es gibt so viele Bücher oder sogar (europäische) Comics, die eine Verfilmung verdient hätten. Aber sie gehen einfach meist nur auf Nummer sicher.



Naja, auf Nummer sicher? Die neue Verfilmung ist ein großes Risiko, da den Dune Stoff doch nur noch alte SciFi Fans kennen. 
Außerdem ist es kein (hoffentlich) Popcorn Kino und solche Filme haben es mittlerweile sehr schwer erfolgreich zu werden. Sieht man auch gut beim neuen Blade Runner 2049. Super Film, von der Kritik gelobt und keiner war im Kino  

Von daher Hut ab vor dem risikoreichen Unternehmen, ich selbst als alter Dune Fan kann es kaum noch erwarten. Der Lynch Film war zwar auch gut, da wurde aber viel verändert und weggelassen. In einem Film ist das Buch aber auch nicht zu verfilmen, deswegen finde ich den Ansatz mit 2 Filmen sehr gut.


----------



## McDrake (28. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ist doch egal, es ist ein fantastischer Film und zählt für mich zu meinen persönlichen Lieblingsfilmen.
> Die Bücher habe ich erst danach angefangen aber zugegeben nie zu Ende gelesen, da doch etwas langatmig.
> Das Dinge anders sind hat mich jedoch noch nie gestört, egal in welchem Medium. Geschichten sollten nun mal sinnvollerweise an ein Medium angepasst werden und entsprechend unterschiedlich ausfallen.


Ich gebe zu, dass ich, bis ich die Bücher gelesen habe, den Lynch-Film beinahe vergöttert hatte (lag auch an Prochnov, den ich in "Das Boot" damals fantastiscj fand). Die Miniserie hab ich mir gar nicht angetan. Nachdem ich aber die Bücher gelesen habe, schaute ich die Serie doch noch und war positiv überrascht. Viel näher an den Büchern und zeigte auch mehr von der "Lore".
Aber der ganzen Fanatismus der in den Büchern, in meinen Augen, ein zentraler Punkt ist, sieht man nirgends. Wie ein "Held" zu einem Tyrannen wird...


----------



## Loosa (28. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es ging wohl eher darum, dass es bereits einen tollen Film gibt



Da gab es schon eine tolle Verfilmung? 
Der Film von Lynch hätte toll sein können. Wurde aber dermaßen zusammengestaucht, dass er nur nach Lektüre des Buchs überhaupt zu verstehen war. Selbst die Extended Fassung ist ein Trauerspiel.

Lese gerade wieder die komplette Serie, aktuell beim dritten Teil (und habe auch die Prequels des Sohns). Dürften die Bücher sein die ich am öftesten verschmökere.
Als Zweiteiler lasse ich mir das erste Buch eingehen. Vielleicht wird das der Grundlage gerecht. Habe meine Zweifel, aber hoffe.


----------



## Pherim (28. April 2019)

Ich denke auch, dass es für eine weitere Verfilmung durchaus Raum gibt, wie nah sie am Buch sein wird bleibt abzuwarten. Ich hoffe aber für den Fall dass es eine werkgetreue Umsetzung wird, dass auch zumindest das zweite und dritte Buch ebenfalls verfilmt werden, da man eigentlich nur so versteht, worum es im ersten Teil überhaupt geht. Die folgenden Bücher, insbesondere das vierte, als einigermaßen massentaugliche Filme umzusetzen halte ich aber kaum für machbar. Mal abgesehen davon, dass Frank Herbert die Reihe nicht abgeschlossen hat und die Fortsetzungen seines Sohnes einen eher zweifelhaften Ruf genießen. Ich habe nur die Prequels gelesen und während sie teilweise durchaus lesbar waren, hatten sie mit dem, was Dune ausmacht meiner Meinung nach kaum noch zu tun. Eher gehobene Fanfiction, würde ich sagen.


----------



## TAOO (28. April 2019)

Dune' der Kampf um Arrakis


----------



## schokoeis (28. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ist doch egal, es ist ein fantastischer Film und zählt für mich zu meinen persönlichen Lieblingsfilmen.
> Die Bücher habe ich erst danach angefangen aber zugegeben nie zu Ende gelesen, da doch etwas langatmig.
> Das Dinge anders sind hat mich jedoch noch nie gestört, egal in welchem Medium. Geschichten sollten nun mal sinnvollerweise an ein Medium angepasst werden und entsprechend unterschiedlich ausfallen.



Schade das du die Bücher nicht gelesen hast, die sind so viel besser als dieser alberne Versuch einer Verfilmung. Der Film ist nicht nur anders. Er hat mit den Büchern nichts zu tun und das auf so vielen Ebenen.


----------



## Enisra (28. April 2019)

wobei man aber auch sagen muss: das Buch zieht sich doch schon wie Kaugummi in der ersten hälfte
Also wenn einer das nicht fertig gelesen hat kann man dem keinen Vorwurf machen


----------



## pcg-veteran (29. April 2019)

Das Buch wurde ca. 1965 veröffentlicht und der Autor Frank Herbert ist 1986 verstorben.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dune

Es ist fraglich, ob der Inhalt ohne gewisse Anpassungen heutzutage noch ein Massenpublikum in die Kinos locken kann. Viele Ideen passen nicht so recht zu unserer modernen, aufgeklärten, globalisierten Technikwelt mit Computern, Smartphones und Internet.


----------



## Sirpopp (29. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es ging wohl eher darum, dass es bereits einen tollen Film gibt und ein Remake mehr oder minder überflüssig ist. Wenn man jetzt sagt, man verfilmt alle Bücher der Reihe, gut, dann wäre es etwas anderes, aber so? Ich stimme da komplett zu, dass es einfach risikoscheu und faul von Hollywood ist, denn es gibt so viele Bücher oder sogar (europäische) Comics, die eine Verfilmung verdient hätten. Aber sie gehen einfach meist nur auf Nummer sicher.



Stimmt, genau darum ging´s mir. Ich find die damalige Kinoversion echt toll. Darüber hinaus gibt´s mindestens noch eine Verfilmung als Mehrteiler. Die lief aber m. W. nur im TV.
Ich versteh einfach nicht warum man immer wieder Remakes von ohnehin sehr guten Filmen macht wo es doch wirklich auch sehr guten neuen Stoff zu verfilmen gäbe.

Dem Argument dass eine "getreuere" Umsetzung der Romanvorlage gewünscht wird kann ich mich allerdings nicht entziehen


----------



## Alreech (29. April 2019)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Das Buch wurde ca. 1965 veröffentlicht und der Autor Frank Herbert ist 1986 verstorben.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dune
> 
> Es ist fraglich, ob der Inhalt ohne gewisse Anpassungen heutzutage noch ein Massenpublikum in die Kinos locken kann. Viele Ideen passen nicht so recht zu unserer modernen, aufgeklärten, globalisierten Technikwelt mit Computern, Smartphones und Internet.



Welche Ideen passen denn nicht ?
Das Computer Teufelszeug sind die man abschaffen sollte ?
Das die beste Regierungsform ein Feudalismus ist der sich auf verwandschaftlichen Beziehungen und dem Austausch von Privilegien gegen bedingungslose Treue begründet ?
Das Religionen nötig sind um die Gesellschaft zu regulieren ?
Das man Menschen durch Eugenik und gezielte Zucht zu Übermenschen machen kann ?
Das Menschen die nicht in der Lage sind ihre Triebe unter Kontrolle zu halten nicht besser als Tiere sind ?
Das man das Klima eine Welt durch menschliche Maßnahmen in eine Richtung lenken kann die von Menschen erwünscht ist ?
Das Drogen der Schlüßel zu einer inneren Welt sind die Antworten auf die Zukunft gibt ?
Das man zum Wohl der Menschheit einen Kreuzzug mit Milliarden von Todesopfern und eine religiöse Diktatur braucht ?


----------



## Loosa (29. April 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei man aber auch sagen muss: das Buch zieht sich doch schon wie Kaugummi in der ersten hälfte
> Also wenn einer das nicht fertig gelesen hat kann man dem keinen Vorwurf machen



Da gebe ich dir 100% Recht. 

Ein Verwandter versprach mal, sich den Film mit mir anzusehen - unter der Bedingung vorher aber das Buch lesen zu müssen. Ich machte mindestens ein halbes dutzend Anläufe, bei denen ich nie über die ersten fünfzig oder hundert Seiten kam. Obwohl ich immer schon eine Leseratte war. Alleine schon die endlosen Szenenbeschreibungen. Dieser Saal, jene Landschaft...

Erst Jahre später schaffte ich es über diese Schwelle. Und danach verschlang ich das Buch sicher noch ein dutzendmal.


----------



## Frullo (29. April 2019)

Dune... definitiv eines meiner Lieblingsbücher - welches ich auch erst nach Schauen des Lynch-Streifens gelesen habe. Sprich: Der Film hatte zumindest genug drin, um mich auf den dicken Schmöker neugierig zu machen. Aber im Rückblick... kann der Film dem Buch nicht das Wasser reichen. Zwar fand ich die Stilsuits und die Würmer durchaus gelungen, aber die Schallknarren, naja, hätte es wohl im Nachhinein gesehen wirklich nicht gebraucht. Die Mini-Serie mochte ich sehr, bis auf einige Patzer wie Paul und Chani die ohne Anzüge in der Wüste hocken - für ein solches Vergehen hätte Stilgar ihr Wasser fordern müssen! 

Ich bin froh, dass sich wieder jemand an den doch recht schwierigen, komplexen, äusserst Detail-reichen Stoff wagt - dem man selbst mit einem 3-stündigen Film nicht wirklich gerecht werden würde.

Ich schätze, der Bruch wird dann stattfinden, wenn Paul mit seiner Mutter in die Wüste flieht. Dann ist es wie der letzte Avengers-Zweiteiler: Im ersten Teil kriegen "die Guten" mächtig eins aufs Dach, im zweiten Teil organisieren sie den "perfekten Sturm"


----------

